# Lucas Browne vs Ruslan Chagaev ordered by the WBA



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-c...--87829?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-c...--87829?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Fuck yes!!!!!! Ads, you've made my year:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy

Lets just not have this fight in Chechyna :sad5


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Interesting news..


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Interesting news..


A little subdued from Lucas' No.1 fan!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> A little subdued from Lucas' No.1 fan!


It's not that I distrust the "scene" mate, however I can find nothing even on the WBA site about this. Only word of it is their site.

I wonder if they have seen this earlier -



> Good things come to those who wait... And @bigdaddybrowne1 has been patient and ready to unleash. #ozboxing
> 
> - Matt Clark (@MattClarkBoxing) February 25, 2015


and as a result put 2 and 2 together and got 9?!

Of course I hope I am wrong!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> It's not that I distrust the "scene" mate, however I can find nothing even on the WBA site about this. Only word of it is their site.
> 
> I wonder if they have seen this earlier -
> 
> ...


Hmm. I'll see if Ippy can confirm.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lucas has just gone retweet bonkers on twitter!! haha!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Its real, WBA have ordered this fight and given 30 days to negotiate.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Hmm. I'll see if Ippy can confirm.


He is a past master at the I-know-but-I'm-not allowed-to-tell-you routine. Have a look a few tweets below as a prime example >>>

Matt Clarkâ€@MattClarkBoxing 
"Quite impressed with @Anthony_Mundine 's next opponent. There won't be a fight fan in Oz who's disappointed".


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Its real, WBA have ordered this fight and given 30 days to negotiate.


Do you have a link to something or someone official??


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Do you have a link to something or someone official??


Yes of course. Otherwise I wouldnt say its done.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Yes of course. Otherwise I wouldnt say its done.


Then post it and stop being a smartarse.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Then post it and stop being a smartarse.


Not being a smartarse at all mate but i wont be posting documents from the WBA here sorry....


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

So nothing official yet guys, just a lot of chatter on twitter and FB.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/wba-orders-chagaev-to-defend-against-browne-280018


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/wba-orders-chagaev-to-defend-against-browne-280018


A basic copy and paste from --> http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-chagaev-lucas-browne-ordered-by-wba--87829


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Chagaev is completely finished, he still probably wins this though


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

JohnH said:


> A basic copy and paste from --> http://www.boxingscene.com/ruslan-chagaev-lucas-browne-ordered-by-wba--87829


AUSTRALIAN powerhouse Lucas â€˜Big Daddyâ€™ Browne has been made the mandatory challenger for Ruslan Chagaevâ€™s WBA â€˜regularâ€™ heavyweight title.

Hatton Promotions has worked hard to get Browne the correct opportunities at the correct time since signing him in 2012 and the Sydney-nativeâ€™s rise up the rankings has been little short of mesmeric.

In the past 12 months, Browne has won a host of titles and climbed from number 15 in the WBAâ€™s ratings to a verge of becoming his countryâ€™s first ever world heavyweight champion.

Correspondence issued to Hatton Promotions from WBA chairman Gilberto Mendoza has confirmed that Chagaevâ€™s representatives now have 30 days to negotiate the fight.

â€œIâ€™m delighted that Lucas has been made the WBAâ€™s mandatory challenger,â€ said promoter Ricky Hatton. â€œChagaev has shown that heâ€™s one of best heavyweights around, but Lucas is a massive puncher and can knock him out.

â€œAustralia has never had a world champion at heavyweight so this is a chance for Lucas to make history and heâ€™s going to grab it with both hands.

â€œLucas is a warrior whoâ€™ll fight anyone at any time and heâ€™s been itching to get back in the ring,â€ he continued.

â€œWeâ€™ve had a lot of people asking when theyâ€™ll see him fight again and I think the fans will be very pleased now we can reveal what weâ€™ve been working on.

â€œI became a promoter to help boxers with their careers and to make champions. For Lucas to become Hatton Promotions€™ first world champion will be a very proud moment.â€

Words: Press Release


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Chagaev is completely finished, he still probably wins this though


What. The. Fuck??

If this fight takes place then Browne wins by brutal decapitation around the 5th...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JohnH said:


> What. The. Fuck??
> 
> If this fight takes place then Browne wins by brutal decapitation around the 5th...


Browne scraped past a guy Hughie fucking Fury beat clearly, Chagaev is a very good boxer, unless he gets caught he wins this at a canter, how can you watch Browne struggle with Rudenko (who was dire) but expect him to batter Chagaev?

You were similarly shocked when I told you that Khomitsky is a tough fight for Etches, and as soon as loads of guys backed me up you shut up and went away, do we really need to do it again here?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> You were similarly shocked when I told you that Khomitsky is a tough fight for Etches, and as soon as loads of guys backed me up you shut up and went away, do we really need to do it again here?


I shut up and went away?? No I didn't. Where did you get that from??

Etches beats Khomitsky.

Oh and "loads" backed you up did they?? haha...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

So now the question for me is can we get this in Aus or the UK? Hopefully doesn't have to be Chechyna.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Don't think Hatton can bring this to the UK on his own. Perhaps a link up with Hearn or even Warren might do it.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Don't think Hatton can bring this to the UK on his own. Perhaps a link up with Hearn or even Warren might do it.


Fuck, Lucas has more chance of getting paid in Chechnya than off that weaseling cunt Frank Warren


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

*Chagaev, 36, Peaking as a heavy.

*Stands 180cm and weighs 100kg, 

*Specialises in beating men who tower over him, 

*Outpointed Australian Kali Meehan in 2010 

*Outpointed 213cm Russian Nikolai Valuev to win the WBA title in 2007.

*He boxed for Uzbekistan at the Sydney Olympics.

*As an amateur, won two of three fights with Cuban great Felix Savon.

*18 years as a pro.

*Amatuer Olympian.

A chunky German-based southpaw


1st. Browne is going in against a very smart southpaw, who has only ever fought taller men. There is nothing Browne has that Chag hasnt seen. Unless its a huge bribe to lose.

Browne will have fits against a classy southpaw. Browne hasnt the footwork or glovework for right handed fighters. A skilled southpaw who can punch is going to be too much for the limited Browne.

This fight is more about brownes lack of experience than it is about his power. Chag has fought tall powerful men before, and beaten them. They were even better than Browne.

Browne is going to look stupid trying to hit Chag. Chag will make him pay for his hands dropping, his over commitment with a jab, his reliance on right hands. When Chag hits Browne with some clean southpaw left crosses, Browne is going to hesitate with his own right hands as he will need it to defend....not attack. Browne will then rely on an uneducated jab. Cag will eat that up. He has seen more left jabs than Browne has seen people.

Chag will take Browne apart. 

If the fix is in, Chag gets paid more than ever, for both parties. In the rematch, Chag then wins the title back in a real fight and makes more money against a limited opponent.

Chag loses, the fix was in. Otherwise Chag takes Browne apart ugly.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Chag loses, the fix was in. Otherwise Chag takes Browne apart ugly.


Nothing like ensuring pre-fight that regardless of the result you don't have to give any credit whatsoever to Browne is there Sally.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Been asked to write and article for V2 boxing about this today, don't think I'll bother as Browne can only win if it's a fix. Oh well, will do some gardening today instead then...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Been asked to write and article for V2 boxing about this today, don't think I'll bother as Browne can only win if it's a fix. Oh well, will do some gardening today instead then...


The old heads I win, tails you lose routine pre-fight is almost as old as the sport itself :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> The old heads I win, tails you lose routine pre-fight is almost as old as the sport itself :lol:


Very true mate!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

An article some of you might like...
* 
Lucas Browne About To Make History Again..

"Big Daddy" Browne named mandatory for Ruslan Chagaev's belt.*

http://murmuringsofaboxingmad-man.b...lucas-browne-about-to-make-history-again.html


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> An article some of you might like...
> *
> Lucas Browne About To Make History Again..
> 
> ...


Hard to see Australia hosting the fight. But a world heavyweight title fight featuring an Australian and on Aussie soil wouldn't be hard to sell. It's not often you get the opportunity to see history like that.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Been asked to write and article for V2 boxing about this today, don't think I'll bother as Browne can only win if it's a fix. Oh well, will do some gardening today instead then...


Mate maybe you should wait till you see something official....


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Mate maybe you should wait till you see something official....


Hatton (promoter) going public is official enough for me.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Oquendo v Chagaev full fight


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Hope this comes off for Browne. Congrats to him and his team. Not going to be easy, but a chance is all anyone wants.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Don't think Hatton can bring this to the UK on his own. Perhaps a link up with Hearn or even Warren might do it.


Ricky & Fish eyes sitting in tree , who's going to broker this team up , Chosen Joe ? :smile

Johnno listen to Got news he probably speaks to the ( promoter) on a weekly basis .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Been asked to write and article for V2 boxing about this today, don't think I'll bother as Browne can only win if it's a fix. Oh well, will do some gardening today instead then...


*Priceless how people like you who have nothing to say, but say it quite well, get paid to write.*atsch

No wonder people dont rate imagination and creativity these days. They are blind to it...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> *Priceless how people like you who have nothing to say, but say it quite well, get paid to write.*atsch
> 
> No wonder people dont rate imagination and creativity these days. They are blind to it...


Who said anything about getting paid??

The article is on the front page of this website as well as well as many others should you wish to have a read and a moan.

#HeadAboveTheParapet

_(Lucas himself posted it from my blog page to his FB yesterday)_


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Who said anything about getting paid??
> 
> The article is on the front page of this website as well as well as many others should you wish to have a read and a moan.
> 
> ...


With readers come critics and hecklers. All just part of the landscape.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> With readers come critics and hecklers. All just part of the landscape.


True. Sometimes winds me up though.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

:cheers


JohnH said:


> True. Sometimes winds me up though.


Just keep writing them Johnno and I'll keep reading them . :cheers


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :cheers
> 
> Just keep writing them Johnno and I'll keep reading them . :cheers


Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

'The only way to avoid criticism is to say nothing, do nothing and be nothing'

Do what you do.

This is a 50/50 fight for me.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> 'The only way to avoid criticism is to say nothing, do nothing and be nothing'


One of Aristotle's better ones.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Try this one @Totalpac

"The biggest risk is not taking any risk".


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> 'The only way to avoid criticism is to say nothing, do nothing and be nothing'
> *
> Do what you do.*
> 
> This is a 50/50 fight for me.


:thumbsup


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Try this one @Totalpac
> 
> "The biggest risk is not taking any risk".


Here's one, how's your Latin? -

*Illegitimi non carborundum*


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Here's one, how's your Latin? -
> 
> *Illegitimi non carborundum*


My Latin is near enough non-existent. But Google is our friend at such times, and there seem to be various meanings for _Illegitimi non carborundum _ including >>>

â€œDonâ€™t let the bastards grind you down"

"Do not make illegal copies of this disk"

"Fuck the system"

I'm guessing you have the first one in mind?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Yes, although I like the second one much more. For some reason that made me laugh.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Wheatley rambling on to Lucas like their waiting in the TAB for the next dog race...good to hear Lucas is sparring Opetaia for his fight against Chagaev though.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> My Latin is near enough non-existent. But Google is our friend at such times, and there seem to be various meanings for _Illegitimi non carborundum _ including >>>
> 
> "Fuck the system"


My thoughts precisely.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> My Latin is near enough non-existent. But Google is our friend at such times, and there seem to be various meanings for _Illegitimi non carborundum _ including >>>
> 
> "Fuck the system"


YES!


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Try this one @*Totalpac*
> 
> "The biggest risk is not taking any risk".


If Totalpac isnt Demori, he is the pile hanging from his ass....

As far as risk goes......Demori learned in the Leapai fight, never to fight a bloke who can fight back.

But, imagine the nightmares he had when he watched Welliver, after Chauncy had used the same recipe as demori to move up the rankings, get flogged when he fought just 1 bloke who could fight back? Welliver lost everything. Demori would have been sitting there electrocuted. Terrorfied, speachless, quivering. He would have thought shit, one day i might have to actually fight someone who can fight back.

But up until now, he has been lucky. No real ffights, all bums, and a waiting game while he rises in the rankings. If Demori isnt a compass to the stench of boxing, then perhaps Browne is. Never fought the top contender to get his shot.

Can anyone imagine how Demori looks at Browne with glee? No risk, no top contenders, just a shot at the title? Like a hooker avoiding chlamidia. Like a paedophile winning lotto, such is a title shot without fighting your way there.

Even Leapai had to fight the top contender to win his shot. What has Browne done? What has Demori done? Nothing. Certainly not deserving of a title shot...neither of them. Browne has actually acted like a petulant, child, a spoiled brat, demanding this and that. It shows his charactor. Boxed for 2 years and whinges like a junkie hooker looking for a shot.

No good will come from either of them. If i could give a fuck id find an Aristotle phrase. But both are not deserving of being mentioned in the same breath as a real champion.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> If Totalpac isnt Demori, he is the pile hanging from his ass....
> 
> As far as risk goes......Demori learned in the Leapai fight, never to fight a bloke who can fight back.
> 
> ...


Pretty harsh on Browne. What has he done apart from want to fight anybody, anywhere, any time? The guy has beaten everyone they have thrown in with him and as a result has a chance at a title fight. He's taken a very different path to de Mori - surely you can see the difference.

Why not celebrate an Aussie having a chance of winning a world heavyweight title?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Pretty harsh on Browne. What has he done apart from want to fight anybody, anywhere, any time? The guy has beaten everyone they have thrown in with him and as a result has a chance at a title fight. He's taken a very different path to de Mori - surely you can see the difference.
> 
> Why not celebrate an Aussie having a chance of winning a world heavyweight title?


Because he's a fuckhead.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Because he's a fuckhead.


:rofl


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Neither Demori or Browne have been through the fire. 

Leapai did. He took his lumps, won his shot.

Most Heavyweight fighters do go through the fire. They all get beat, get up, get going. Neither Demori or Browne has even been burned ....only Demori when he fought Leapai in Alex 1st fight. A fucking novice nearly changed Demoris life!!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Neither Demori or Browne have been through the fire.
> 
> Leapai did. He took his lumps, won his shot.
> 
> Most Heavyweight fighters do go through the fire. They all get beat, get up, get going. Neither Demori or Browne has even been burned ....only Demori when he fought Leapai in Alex 1st fight. A fucking novice nearly changed Demoris life!!!


It sounds like you are holding it against Browne that he hasn't been beaten (or burned as you put it)?

There's nothing wrong with being undefeated. Or are you suggesting Browne should decline the opportunity to fight for the title against Chagaev on the basis he should go out and lose to someone first?

FFS Sally get over it and enjoy the fact an Aussie is fighting for a world heavyweight title.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Spider said:


> It sounds like you are holding it against Browne that he hasn't been beaten (or burned as you put it)?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being undefeated. Or are you suggesting Browne should decline the opportunity to fight for the title against Chagaev on the basis he should go out and lose to someone first?
> 
> FFS Sally get over it and enjoy the fact an Aussie is fighting for a world heavyweight title.


x2 :happy


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone would think alex Leapai had fought a murderers row the way he goes on.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I refer to ONE fighter as a bum and it's open season on me anyone would have thought I'd shot the pope this Clown calls the entire opposition of two of your home grown fighters ( one a genuine Cimmonwealth champion ) the same and NOTHING, NADDA , ZILTCH , NO Group condemnation via personal insults aimed at the original poster apart from the consistent Berry . 

CLIQUE MUCH ??????? :rofl. :rofl. :rofl. :rofl. :rofl


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Anyone would think alex Leapai had fought a murderers row the way he goes on.


He did get a win over Mark Demori.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> If Totalpac isnt Demori, he is the pile hanging from his ass....


The same could be said about you and Alex, but I won't say it... :smile


> As far as risk goes......Demori learned in the Leapai fight, never to fight a bloke who can fight back.
> 
> But, imagine the nightmares he had when he watched Welliver, after Chauncy had used the same recipe as demori to move up the rankings, get flogged when he fought just 1 bloke who could fight back? Welliver lost everything. Demori would have been sitting there electrocuted. Terrorfied, speachless, quivering. He would have thought shit, one day i might have to actually fight someone who can fight back.
> 
> ...


Again, the same could be said about you...


> No good will come from either of them. If i could give a fuck id find an Aristotle phrase. But both are not deserving of being mentioned in the same breath as a real champion.


Pull ya head in Sally, show some respect. :verysad


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Anyone would think alex Leapai had fought a murderers row the way he goes on.


Lucas Browne is undefeated after 22 fights - having won 19 by KO. Why any Aussie would begrudge him the world title opportunity now presenting itself is beyond my comprehension.

I remember an undefeated Aussie who had only had 14 fights before he got a world title shot and won the title is spectacular fashion - one of the most courageous wins we've ever seen in fact. Did he do more to earn his title shot than Lucas Browne??

I remember another undefeated Aussie who had only had 6 fights before he got a world title shot and won the title by stoppage. Did he do more to earn his title shot than Lucas Browne??

Their names incidentally were Jeff Harding and Jeff Fenech.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucas Browne's Historic British Empire ( Now the Commonwealth title ) has historically been used to accurately gauge who the best boxers from the Antipodes were and carried the correct amount of World title shot qualifying points this was always the case when we had one world one champ so in fact it could be argued Lucas by winning said Commonwealth is more deserving NOW than Alex ever was and should by historic right be given the shot ASAP without the need to fight a final eliminator v some trinket bodies shot to shit number one sanction fee payer . .


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Spider said:


> Lucas Browne is undefeated after 22 fights - having won 19 by KO. Why any Aussie would begrudge him the world title opportunity now presenting itself is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> I remember an undefeated Aussie who had only had 14 fights before he got a world title shot and won the title is spectacular fashion - one of the most courageous wins we've ever seen in fact. Did he do more to earn his title shot than Lucas Browne??
> 
> ...


Hard to argue with that lot though I'm sure Sally will find a way....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He did get a win over Mark Demori.


He was well matched by the looks.

Darnell wilson,travis walker,kevin Johnson,owen beck,orlov etc then up to boytsov.

I have respect for that.but that is nothing more than any of our prospects in the UK would expect at the least.boytsov was woeful and looks like he hasn't trained properly for a couple of years.leapai got lucky with that,good on him for taking advantage but he got fortunate.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Spider said:


> Pretty harsh on Browne. What has he done apart from want to fight anybody, anywhere, any time? The guy has beaten everyone they have thrown in with him and as a result has a chance at a title fight. He's taken a very different path to de Mori - surely you can see the difference.
> 
> Why not celebrate an Aussie having a chance of winning a world heavyweight title?


Agree .. Leapai and Browne have great respect for each other and are fighting for the same thing to bring that big world title home. Different managers take different paths for their fighters it seems to be working for both of them, let's hope they get the big nod this year.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Browne has been managed and promoted perfectly, anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themselves. 

Leapai the the same, everything was done very well to get him his shot (except I'll never understand the KJ matchup or the Scott one).

Anyone who thinks I'm Mark, well .........


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He was well matched by the looks.
> 
> Darnell wilson,travis walker,kevin Johnson,owen beck,orlov etc then up to boytsov.
> 
> I have respect for that.but that is nothing more than any of our prospects in the UK would expect at the least.boytsov was woeful and looks like he hasn't trained properly for a couple of years.leapai got lucky with that,good on him for taking advantage but he got fortunate.


Well, that was a joke comment I made, King Pin stopped him, and I watched the Walker fight, too, and he was well and truly gifted by the hometown referee, Beck was coming off two KO losses out of five losses for his then career to date Orlov, to date, is 15-12-1 and Bostoyev is his greatest win. I think Bostoyev, Nathan Briggs (a very good boxer with no chin for heavyweights) and his draw against Nerman Sabanovic are (considering where his career was at at the time) his greatest achievements. In fact, excepting Bostoyev, a true "Rocky" style 'underdog' victory, his best wins are local.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Browne has been managed and promoted perfectly, anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themselves.
> 
> Leapai the the same, everything was done very well to get him his shot (except I'll never understand the KJ matchup or the Scott one).
> 
> Anyone who thinks I'm Mark, well .........


See, I know for a fact that Browne, until he signed on with Hatton, wasn't trained, 'well managed', nor promoted, at all and, i'm having a punt here now, wasn't until after the Colin Wilson fight.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just had a look at Browne record and list of opponents. How exactly is he fighting for the WBA title ? Anyway the true WBA champ is Klitschko i believe and this trinket is just for their regular belt, i.e glorified number one contender for the real wba champ Wlad.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

DBerry said:


> See, I know for a fact that Browne, until he signed on with Hatton, wasn't trained, 'well managed', nor promoted, at all and, i'm having a punt here now, wasn't until after the Colin Wilson fight.


Yeah sorry, to clarify was talking about once he was managed by Matt


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Just had a look at Browne record and list of opponents. How exactly is he fighting for the WBA title ? Anyway the true WBA champ is Klitschko i believe and this trinket is just for their regular belt, i.e glorified number one contender for the real wba champ Wlad.


Because there's three versions of the WBA belt unfortunately and although I wasn't happy with the WBA route, but as others pointed out to me, Lucas is facing a big test in Chagaev and if he pulls it of it opens the door to some even bigger fights. Perhaps a lucrative fight with Fury in the UK.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> See, I know for a fact that Browne, until he signed on with Hatton, wasn't trained, 'well managed', nor promoted, at all and, i'm having a punt here now, wasn't until after the Colin Wilson fight.


Lucas Browne's comments from a recent Q&A posted by @bruiserh89 are worth revisiting as they demonstrate how little training and experience Brown really has >>>

"I wanted to fight. I started in MMA, and after very little training, I jumped straight in and had my first ever legal fight. It was just before my 30th birthday and it was a cage fight. Two weeks later, I had my first kickboxing bout. One week after that I had my first boxing bout. I concentrated on MMA at first, but realized after my fight with Daniel Cormier for the XMMA world title, that I was a bit out of my league when it came to wrestling. I just wanted to stick to boxing."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Because there's three versions of the WBA belt unfortunately and although I wasn't happy with the WBA route, but as others pointed out to me, Lucas is facing a big test in Chagaev and if he pulls it of it opens the door to some even bigger fights. Perhaps a lucrative fight with Fury in the UK.


The Chaegev fight is just another step in the right direction for a guy like Browne with comparitively little fight experience - as outlined in his quote above. If he gets past Chaegev it will be time for another step up - perhaps against Fury as you suggested.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Lucas Browne's comments from a recent Q&A posted by @*bruiserh89* are worth revisiting as they demonstrate how little training and experience Brown really has >>>
> 
> "I wanted to fight. I started in MMA, and after very little training, I jumped straight in and had my first ever legal fight. It was just before my 30th birthday and it was a cage fight. Two weeks later, I had my first kickboxing bout. One week after that I had my first boxing bout. I concentrated on MMA at first, but realized after my fight with Daniel Cormier for the XMMA world title, that I was a bit out of my league when it came to wrestling. I just wanted to stick to boxing."


Yeah, I remember when he fought Scotty Belshaw, Scott was a big hitting Irish lad who had fought Tyson Fury and Audley Harrison. Scott was spending time at Moorabin Boxing Gym then, when I fought out of there, and was sparring the likes of Mik Kirby, Lucas was the underdog.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, I remember when he fought Scotty Belshaw, Scott was a big hitting Irish lad who had fought Tyson Fury and Audley Harrison. Scott was spending time at Moorabin Boxing Gym then, when I fought out of there, and was sparring the likes of Mik Kirby, Lucas was the underdog.


Yeah there isn't any footage of that fight but Belshaw put Lucas on his arse early on with Lucas off balance but straight back up. Actually Fenech recently made a point that Lucas's balance has vastly improved which is good. Chin aside, you don't need flash KD's due to getting caught off balance, blowing out the points divide against good fighters.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Lucas Browne's comments from a recent Q&A posted by @bruiserh89 are worth revisiting as they demonstrate how little training and experience Brown really has >>>
> 
> "I wanted to fight. I started in MMA, and after very little training, I jumped straight in and had my first ever legal fight. It was just before my 30th birthday and it was a cage fight. Two weeks later, I had my first kickboxing bout. One week after that I had my first boxing bout. I concentrated on MMA at first, but realized after my fight with Daniel Cormier for the XMMA world title, that I was a bit out of my league when it came to wrestling. I just wanted to stick to boxing."


Tyson is Wladimir's mandatory he won't be fighting again until he gets the payday v imo .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Because there's* three versions* of the WBA belt unfortunately and although I wasn't happy with the WBA route, but as others pointed out to me, Lucas is facing a big test in Chagaev and if he pulls it of it opens the door to some even bigger fights. Perhaps a lucrative fight with Fury in the UK.


Serously the WBA have 3 world champ belts now. I knew there was the WBA regular and wba Super world titles but now a third. Unbelieveable stuff.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He did get a win over Mark Demori.


Draw *cough*


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Just had a look at Browne record and list of opponents. How exactly is he fighting for the WBA title ? Anyway the true WBA champ is Klitschko i believe and this trinket is just for their regular belt, i.e glorified number one contender for the real wba champ Wlad.


Yes if he wins the Chagaev fight it will put him in the position Tyson Fury is in now ie # 1 challenger to a shot at a full title , guys like Lucas & Tyson are fighting regularly and will be no match for Wlad , good luck to the pair of them they should get rewarded for their efforts financially Ala Alex Leapai I would however love to see any combination of these fighters fight each other after they lose to Wlad .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Draw *cough*


It was a great fight too. de Mori's 6th pro fight and Leapai's pro debut.

The official result was a majority draw. Two judges having it even and the other in favour of de Mori by 3 points. Not sure which fight the odd man out was watching but it wasn't this one >>>


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Neither Demori or Browne have been through the fire.
> 
> Leapai did. He took his lumps, won his shot.


Leapai has stepped up 4 times.

Johnson - Lost.

Boytsov - Won.

Wlad - Lost

Scott - Lost.

He got his lumps by being beaten up by 2 mediocre fighters in Johnson and Scott. He got lucky Vs a disinterested Boytsov and was battered by the best HW on the planet.

_(I won't mention his draw against DeMori as it was his first fight)_

Why don't you get off Leapai's cock, pull up your pants and join the real world?!?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Serously the WBA have 3 world champ belts now. I knew there was the WBA regular and wba Super world titles but now a third. Unbelieveable stuff.


They have their interim belt as well which isn't so interim. Plenty of cases where they have the three champs at once. The interim sits below the Super and Regular


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Draw *cough*


Oh yeah, my mistake, I sort of always give that to Leapai considering it was his pro debut against a guy with six fights under his belt. Interesting to note that six of the first seven of de Mori's opponents were debutantes with three of them never fighting again, Alex Leapai kicked on as did, to some extent, Baden Oui, who went on to KO Leapai and beat Butterbean.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Oh yeah, my mistake, I sort of always give that to Leapai considering it was his pro debut against a guy with six fights under his belt. Interesting to note that six of the first seven of de Mori's opponents were debutantes with three of them never fighting again, Alex Leapai kicked on as did, to some extent, Baden Oui, who went on to KO Leapai and beat Butterbean.


Leapai vs de Mori is a bloody ripper fight though. I thought Leapai probably edged it. But nobody really deserved to lose that slugfest.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Leapai vs de Mori is a bloody ripper fight though. I thought Leapai probably edged it. But nobody really deserved to lose that slugfest.


A close fight like that has no losers. I'm over the Australian forums of all the boxing fights, mate, this is my last post in here.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> A close fight like that has no losers. I'm over the Australian forums of all the boxing fights, mate, this is my last post in here.


I hope you reconsider that at some stage :cheers

I'm only 15,000 posts behind you. So fucking lookout.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Published on 8 Mar 2015

RICKY HATTON TALKS LUCAS BROWNE v TYSON FURY & REACTA TO WINS FOR ALL Â£ OF THE UPTON BROTHERS*

_Talks about Browne from 2:46_


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*LUCAS BROWNE TALKS ON HIS 2015 PLANS HIS NEXT DATE & HIS BOXING HERO IRON MIKE TYSON /iFL TV *


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Interview with Ippy about this fight.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/chagaev-browne-update-281564


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Articled by Gav Duthie(may be sallywinder)on Lucas's chances against Chagaev.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/03...added-to-a-long-list-of-exposed-heavyweights/


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Interview with Ippy about this fight.
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/chagaev-browne-update-281564


Interesting to get Chauncy's perspective on this fight too since he's sparred Chagaev and fought Lucas. It was in the comments section

Chauncy Welliver · Top Commenter · Bad Mofo at Self

I've been in the ring with both guys (sparring Ruslan and fighting Lucas) and will say this...Chaguev was in 2002 and a very different fighter. He was awesome! Could punch and put his punches together nicely. Lucas is strong with long arms. Lucas was smart/crafty which is what I didn't expect. He had no problem with me being a lefty. 
Russian can be controlled from the outside. Lucas does that well. Lucas needs to be able to handle how smart Ruslan is. 
Ruslans best trait in this bout is experience but I feel the team of Matt Clark, Hatton & Fenech will have Browne at his sharpest and best. Lucas being more fresh will be the difference. I see Lucas winning every round in this to become champion!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Interesting to get Chauncy's perspective on this fight too since he's sparred Chagaev and fought Lucas. It was in the comments section
> 
> Chauncy Welliver Â· Top Commenter Â· Bad Mofo at Self
> 
> ...


"I see Lucas winning every round in this to become champion" is a big call from Chauncy.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> "I see Lucas winning every round in this to become champion" is a big call from Chauncy.


Its very flattering isn't it. I cant see why Chauncy would make it up. His is just an opinion like everyone else but a little more informed that most given his situation.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Its very flattering isn't it. I cant see why Chauncy would make it up. His is just an opinion like everyone else but a little more informed that most given his situation.


Definitely a more informed opinion than most. But Chauncy only sparred with Chagaev and that was 13 years ago.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Articled by Gav Duthie(may be sallywinder)on Lucas's chances against Chagaev.
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/03...added-to-a-long-list-of-exposed-heavyweights/


I see the link. We are both right.....


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Wow huge wrap from Welliver.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Articled by Gav Duthie(may be sallywinder)on Lucas's chances against Chagaev.
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/03...added-to-a-long-list-of-exposed-heavyweights/


Decent article, obviously I don't think Lucas will be exposed, good article all the same.

#AndTheNew


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Pretty quiet here....lack of interest?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Pretty quiet here....lack of interest?


I'm sure the level of interest will hot up when the fight is actually signed.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucas will get stopped via body shots in this bout i sadly predict , hope i've got it wrong though & good luck Brownie all the same .


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/browne-hoping-chagaev-fight-lands-in-australia-283595#more-283595

*Browne hoping Chagaev fight lands in Australia*

Heavyweight contender Lucas â€˜Big Daddyâ€™ Browne is planning on becoming a history maker and he wants to do it on home soil. Australia has never had a world champion at heavyweight, but Browne will get the opportunity to change that when he meets WBA champion Ruslan Chagaev. Browne was made the well-respected Uzbekâ€™s mandatory challenger last month and negotiations are currently underway, with the Sydney-native crossing his fingers for a fight Down Under.

â€œItâ€™s a really exciting stage of my career. Iâ€™m ready to become Australiaâ€™s first ever heavyweight champion,â€ Lucas, 35, said. â€œEven though thereâ€™s no date set, Iâ€™ve begun training already and Iâ€™m really going the extra mile to make sure the WBA belt is mine. Iâ€™m happy to fight Chagaev anywhere but if itâ€™s in Australia I know itâ€™ll be huge. The public would love to see me knock him out to win the belt and I plan on doing exactly that.

â€œIâ€™ve got a great team around me. Guys like Ricky Hatton and Jeff Fenech, who know what it takes to become champion. I take in their advice and put it into action. Iâ€™m one of the most exciting heavyweights in the world. I donâ€™t like leaving it in the hands of the judges and thatâ€™s what the fans love to see. I plan on putting Chagaev to sleep.â€

Matt Clark, Browneâ€™s co-manager, said: â€œThere no doubt that this bout would pack out venues in Sydney or Melbourne. Lucas is from Sydney but has fought a number of times in Melbourne and of course Hatton Promotions has a great relationship with Brian Amatruda and Mick Gatto there. It could well make a lot of sense.

â€œThere hasnâ€™t been a heavyweight championship fight in Australia since Jack Johnson and Tommy Burns in 1908. Bringing a fight of this magnitude would be exactly what the fans want to see.

â€œLucas would fight Chagaev on the moon if thatâ€™s what it takes. Over the last couple of years Australian boxing has had a terrible record in relation to our boxers getting results overseas. The only guy who consistently bucks that trend is Big Daddy.

â€œLucas has gone from Australian heavyweight champion to challenging for the world title in just a few short years under Hatton Promotions. Ricky has done a fantastic job, of that there can be no doubt. But Lucas wonâ€™t be satisfied until heâ€™s crowned as world champion.â€
Browne only joined forces with Hatton Promotions in 2012, but promoter Ricky Hatton has been very pleased with his progress in that time. Lucas broke an Aussie jinx in April last year when he became the first fighter from Down Under to win the Commonwealth heavyweight title with a fifth round stoppage of Eric Martel Bahoeli.

In August 2014, he further added to his credentials by lifting the WBA Inter-Continental crown with a hard fought points win over the previously undefeated Andriy Rudenko.

â€œEvery time Lucas has stepped up heâ€™s performed and impressed people,â€ Hatton said. â€œI expect him to exactly the same against Chagaev.
â€œIf the fight is in Australia then itâ€™ll be one of the biggest eventsthe country has ever seen. Australia fans are some of the best in the world and I think theyâ€™ll fill a stadium for this one.â€


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I did see that article today. I hope purse bid can be avoided and terms are made for the fight in Aus. Make it Sydney. Melbourne get all the fights!


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> *Lucas will get stopped via body shots* in this bout i sadly predict , hope i've got it wrong though & good luck Brownie all the same .


I actually agree with you....fuck!

.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> I actually agree with you....fuck!
> 
> .


Bound to happen sooner or later . :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I did see that article today. I hope purse bid can be avoided and terms are made for the fight in Aus. Make it Sydney. Melbourne get all the fights!


Melbourne is the sporting capital of Australia. We not only have the venues. We fill them as well.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Of course I wouldn't be against this fight being in the UK....


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Spider said:


> Melbourne is the sporting capital of Australia. We not only have the venues. We fill them as well.


fair call


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I did see that article today. I hope purse bid can be avoided and terms are made for the fight in Aus. Make it Sydney. Melbourne get all the fights!


The fight must be still on, or we'd hear Lucas whinging about his promoter or management in the media.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

As long as the fight isnt in Ruslans backyard. We've all heard about the dodgy shit that goes on.

On a positive note, and according to Big Daddys instagram, he down to 117kgs and looking pretty good. Hopefully it translates into stamina and mobility.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

However, neither fighter has an opponent on their boxrec page.... so nothing official yet. Nothing AT ALL..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

67_special said:


> As long as the fight isnt in Ruslans backyard. We've all heard about the dodgy shit that goes on.
> 
> On a positive note, and according to Big Daddys instagram, he down to 117kgs and looking pretty good. Hopefully it translates into stamina and mobility.


117kgs is 257.5 pounds.

Lucas was 255.75 in his last fight against Welliver.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Spider said:


> 117kgs is 257.5 pounds.
> 
> Lucas was 255.75 in his last fight against Welliver.


He was just over 270 for Bahoeli, just looking at the positives. 250ish is pretty good for a 6'4" bruiser like Browne.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> However, neither fighter has an opponent on their boxrec page.... so nothing official yet. Nothing AT ALL..


The two parties mustn't have been able to agree to terms because I think its gone to purse bid. Not exactly sure how purse bid works but I know it goes to the highest bidder to promote the fight. Not sure if they get to dictate location as well???


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

This from one of Lucas' sponsors



> Not long now until we find out who won purse bids for @bigdaddybrowne1 vs @RuslanChagaev #KOclothing pumped & ready to hear words #andnew
> 
> - Knockout Clothing (@Knockoutclothin) April 1, 2015


That didn't work. Oi @JohnH what am I doing wrong??


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> This from one of Lucas' sponsors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucas Browne @bigdaddybrowne1 
Mar 30 
Another hard day if training ahead. Pads with team fenech, then strength and cond at world gym tonight. * Waiting on a purse bid for my fight *


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Lucas Browne @bigdaddybrowne1
> Mar 30
> Another hard day if training ahead. Pads with team fenech, then strength and cond at world gym tonight. * Waiting on a purse bid for my fight *


Did that tweet come through fine or did you fix it? I only saw lines of code when I did it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Did that tweet come through fine or did you fix it? I only saw lines of code when I did it.


In your post it was jibberish html code. But when I quoted it, suddenly it was readable. I didn't fix or change anything.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> In your post it was jibberish html code. But when I quoted it, suddenly it was readable. I didn't fix or change anything.


Ok Weird.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> This from one of Lucas' sponsors
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Not long now until we find out who won purse bids for @bigdaddybrowne1 vs @RuslanChagaev #KOclothing pumped & ready to hear words #andnew
> 
> - Knockout Clothing (@Knockoutclothin) April 1, 2015


No idea what you did wrong when I quoted it, it worked and when I clicked the original tweet - click the 3 dots, click embed tweet - ctrl c - then paste here, it worked too.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> > Not long now until we find out who won purse bids for @bigdaddybrowne1 vs @RuslanChagaev #KOclothing pumped & ready to hear words #andnew
> >
> > - Knockout Clothing (@Knockoutclothin) April 1, 2015
> 
> ...


Go figure. According to Matt Clarke, no purse bid date as yet. Shit is dragging out.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Doubt it will drag on much longer, I'm sure an agreement will be made before purse bids. Either way Lucas will get his world title shot this year.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Doubt it will drag on much longer, I'm sure an agreement will be made before purse bids. Either way Lucas will get his world title shot this year.


Weren't the parties set 30 days to get a deal done and then it would go to purse bid? Surely that 30 days is up by now?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Just quote yourself when you post a tweet. If it works, who gives a fuck about the correct way..?

Lucas payday just got a lot smaller.....



> the initial step is negotiations between both fighters representatives in an attempt to reach an agreement on each fighters purse. should the parties involved fail to reach an agreement, then the sanctioning body orders a purse bid where it is open to all promoters, with the highest bid then being accepted. as far as the fighters purses in a purse bid situation the split is set at a higher pecentage for the champion that split being usually determined by the sanctioning body.


http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=350149


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Weren't the parties set 30 days to get a deal done and then it would go to purse bid? Surely that 30 days is up by now?


Yes the 30 days are up but it's common for deals to get made after the 30 days but before purse bid date is set.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Yes the 30 days are up but it's common for deals to get made after the 30 days but before purse bid date is set.


So the 30 day deadline isn't a deadline at all.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> So the 30 day deadline isn't a deadline at all.


We are talking about boxing you know.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> We are talking about boxing you know.


True. Multi-million dollar business that it is, it is also a shambles at the best of times.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> So the 30 day deadline isn't a deadline at all.


It is if one of the sides want to enforce it. However at this stage it's more of a hurry up than a breakdown in negotiations....


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Not a lot of interest in this fight if im the one who has to keep bumping it....:rolleyes


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Not a lot of interest in this fight if im the one who has to keep bumping it....:rolleyes


I'm sure the level of interest will hot up when the fight is actually signed.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> I'm sure the level of interest will hot up when the fight is actually signed.


This.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

There were 37 Leapai threads during negotiations i remember....:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> There were 37 Leapai threads during negotiations i remember....:hey


All made by you, ya ball sack. :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> There were 37 Leapai threads during negotiations i remember....:hey


99% of them were started by you and 99% of what you posted in them long since proven wrong :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* Big development *

A judge has issued an injunction upholding Fres Oquendo's right to a rematch with Chagaev.

http://www.boxingscene.com/chagaevs-title-run-on-hold-judge-issues-injunction--89461?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* U.S. Court orders Chagaev-Oquendo rematch before proposed Chagaev defense against Browne *

Square Ring Promotions and Hitz Boxing announced today that District Court Judge Ronnie Abrams for the United States District Court for the Southern District of New York entered an order in Oquendo vs. Terek Box Event (Case no. 14-cv-9835) preliminarily enjoining the Defendant from, among other things, â€œpromoting or managing Ruslan Chagaev in any bout for the World Boxing Association (â€œWBAâ€) World Heavyweight Championship, unless Mr. Chagaev first shall have defended his WBA heavyweight title against Fres Oquendo or vacated the WBA title.â€

â€œI want to express my profound and sincere thanks to the Court for upholding my rights to a rematch,â€ said Fres Oquendo. â€œI went to do the fight in Gronzy last July at a point in time when I was not mentally ready because of medical complications my wife and newborn child were going through, but it was explained to me that this event was very important to the country and so when they promised me more money and an immediate rematch, that induced me to go forward with the fight even though I was not 100%. All I have been seeking in this whole process is what was promised to me. Iâ€™ve been training hard and look forward to showing the world what I can do when I am 100%.

â€œI also want to thank Judd Burstein and Peter Schalk and the rest of their staff who did a fantastic job on a very tight schedule and marshalling over 6,000 pages of documentary evidence. My promoter, John Wirt, had told me that they were the best boxing lawyers in the country and having been through this, I now understand why. I also want to thank my longtime advisor and confidant, Tom Tsatas, who has stood by me through all of this and my co-promoter, Bobby Hitz. Finally, I want to thank our expert witness, Bobby Goodman, who even the other side had to concede on the record was â€˜one of the most respected, almost legendary figures in the boxing world.'â€

â€œI believe that Juddâ€™s firm now holds the record for the most number of injunctions issued over the world heavyweight title, which is a testament to his skills as the preeminent boxing attorney in the United States, â€ said John Wirt, CEO of Roy Jones, Jr.â€™s Square Ring Promotions. I want to congratulate Judd and Peter on this historic victory. We will be reaching out to the WBA and our colleagues overseas over the next few days to see if we can now find some common ground to move forward and resolve our differences amicably.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, there ya go....:hey

Guess someone is going to have to be EXTREMELY CAREFUL his bubble doesnt get busted defending his Commonwealth title...:deal


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if the Russian Boxing Comission and the WBA recognize this injunction from a New York Judge. Considering the fight was in Russia you would think Chagaev's promoter would have any contract desputes to be resolved in Russian courts.

In the scheme of things not much has changed for Browne, hes still mandatory and will fight for the title around July/ August this year.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Got news said:


> It will be interesting to see if the Russian Boxing Comission and the WBA recognize this injunction from a New York Judge. Considering the fight was in Russia you would think Chagaev's promoter would have any contract desputes to be resolved in Russian courts.
> 
> In the scheme of things not much has changed for Browne, hes still mandatory and will fight for the title around July/ August this year.


And will be inactive if he doesnt fight in between....

Hence the Commonwealth defence, and the desperately poor opponent they will try and choose...haha

Who is mandatory Commonwealth challenger....?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> And will be inactive if he doesnt fight in between....
> 
> Hence the Commonwealth defence, and the desperately poor opponent they will try and choose...haha
> 
> Who is mandatory Commonwealth challenger....?


Leapai?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> It will be interesting to see if the Russian Boxing Comission and the WBA recognize this injunction from a New York Judge. Considering the fight was in Russia you would think Chagaev's promoter would have any contract desputes to be resolved in Russian courts.
> 
> In the scheme of things not much has changed for Browne, hes still mandatory and will fight for the title around July/ August this year.


Surely Oquendo's legal reps would have done their homework first before proceeding in New York? Pointless getting a judgement in their favour if it doesn't carry any authority.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Surely Oquendo's legal reps would have done their homework first before proceeding in New York? Pointless getting a judgement in their favour if it doesn't carry any authority.


IMO The New York ruling wont have any sway in Russia where the bout was and contract jurisdiction would be. Their only play would be with the WBA and trying to get them to enforce the rematch in the contract.

Reality is the WBA will either make Fres fight the winner of Chag vs Browne or make Browne fight the winner of Chag vs Fres. Either way it's good for Browne.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> IMO The New York ruling wont have any sway in Russia where the bout was and contract jurisdiction would be. Their only play would be with the WBA and trying to get them to enforce the rematch in the contract.
> 
> Reality is the WBA will either make Fres fight the winner of Chag vs Browne or make Browne fight the winner of Chag vs Fres. Either way it's good for Browne.


There was either a rematch clause in the contract or there wasn't. It seems a New York court have ruled there was. Surely that is reason enough for the WBA to have a read of the contract? The fight was after all for one of their titles. As will be Chagaev's next fight.

If it comes to pass Chagaev fights an Oquendo rematch prior to Browne getting a go that has to come as a blow to Browne. It would mean too he'll have to fit a fight in. As his last meaningful fight will otherwise have been nearly 12 months ago by the time he meets the winner of Chagaev vs Oquendo II.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> @JohnHoolan still a shot, just when???
> 
> - Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) April 8, 2015


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> > @JohnHoolan still a shot, just when???
> >
> > â€" Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) April 8, 2015


Sounding like there's a very realistic chance Chagaev vs Oquendo II might come first.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> There was either a rematch clause in the contract or there wasn't. It seems a New York court have ruled there was. Surely that is reason enough for the WBA to have a read of the contract? The fight was after all for one of their titles. As will be Chagaev's next fight.
> 
> If it comes to pass Chagaev fights an Oquendo rematch prior to Browne getting a go that has to come as a blow to Browne. It would mean too he'll have to fit a fight in. As his last meaningful fight will otherwise have been nearly 12 months ago by the time he meets the winner of Chagaev vs Oquendo II.


When the mandatory position of Browne was official from the WBA Chag already had a TV date contracted so the WBA agreed to let another fight before Browne take place subject to a deal reached for Browne to fight the winner.

So like I said not much has changed....


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Encouraging news, I think...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> @JohnHoolan @bigdaddybrowne1 Just waiting on some direction from WBA & take it from there. Either way BDB is mandatory.
> 
> - Matt Clark (@MattClarkBoxing) April 11, 2015


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Chagaev Camp: No Oquendo rematch*

WBA â€œregularâ€ heavyweight champion Ruslan Chagaev is now training with Pedro Diaz after the sudden death of Fritz Sdunek. When and where Chagaev will make his first defense of the title will be announced in the coming days. The plan is a voluntary defense in Germany end of June before taking on mandatory challenger Lucas Browne.

Last week, the team of Fres Oquendo, Chagaevâ€™s last opponent, issued a press release announcing that Oquendo had successfully sued a for a rematch against Chagaev in a New York court. â€œI donâ€™t know how Oquendo can sue me in New York and how a US court can even rule on that,â€ said Chagaev promoter Timur Dugazaev. â€œAs everybody knows the fight between Chagaev and Oquendo took place in Grozny. According to the bout agreement the jurisdiction regarding this fight is in Moscow. In addition to that Oquendo received the full agreed purse of $225,000 although he tested positive for banned substances after the fight. Actually, I just sued him in Moscow for returning the purse as stated in the contract. There will be no rematch between Chagaev and Oquendo â€" unless Oquendo earns his spot as mandatory challenger fair and square in the ring. He had his chance and he lost even though he used unfair tactics. Now he still tries to blackmail me. People like this have no place in boxing and should be banned.â€

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/chagaev-camp-no-oquendo-rematch-287042


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> When the mandatory position of Browne was official from the WBA Chag already had a TV date contracted so the WBA agreed to let another fight before Browne take place subject to a deal reached for Browne to fight the winner.
> 
> So like I said not much has changed....


Browne now 3rd on Chaegev's to-do-list behind Pianeta (July 11th) and Oquendo, and hasn't fought for 7 months and counting.

Things have changed. For the worse.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Browne now 3rd on Chaegev's to-do-list behind Pianeta (July 11th) and Oquendo, and hasn't fought for 7 months and counting.
> 
> Things have changed. For the worse.


Yeah no doubt the NY court ruling messed things up more.

Im sure now the position is official from the WBA Hatton will give browne tune up fights.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't be at all surprised to see Browne fight Wilder.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I would like to think that Browne will be ringside for this fight - http://www.boxing247.com/press-boxing/wba-appoints-ring-officials-for-chagaev-vs-pianeta/43139 - however I don't think he will be.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> @JohnHoolan @WBABoxing @HattonBoxingTV no mate can't afford it
> 
> - Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) July 4, 2015





> @JohnHoolan @WBABoxing @HattonBoxingTV not sure dude
> 
> - Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) July 4, 2015


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> > @JohnHoolan @WBABoxing @HattonBoxingTV no mate can't afford it
> >
> > - Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) July 4, 2015
> 
> ...


I suspect Hatton is cutting his losses chasing the WBA belt and hopefully can make Wilder v Browne.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I suspect Hatton is cutting his losses chasing the WBA belt and hopefully can make Wilder v Browne.


I suspect (and have done for a long time) that Hatton doesn't know his arse from his elbow when it come to being a promoter.

Browne is alleged mando for the WBA shot and is now having news articles on SKY talking about him fighting for the real WBC title vs Wilder, however lets leave him in Aus out of the limelight and not try to build anything here.

Fucking clueless.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I suspect (and have done for a long time) that Hatton doesn't know his arse from his elbow when it come to being a promoter.
> 
> Browne is alleged mando for the WBA shot and is now having news articles on SKY talking about him fighting for the real WBC title vs Wilder, however lets leave him in Aus out of the limelight and not try to build anything here.
> 
> Fucking clueless.


Browne is 36. Just wants to fight, but has had to sit on his thumbs for 7 months so far and there's no end in sight.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I suspect Hatton is cutting his losses chasing the WBA belt and hopefully can make Wilder v Browne.


Needs to get back to what he was doing and put himself on the market for any big fight. Should fight Fury for the c/wealth if things were right in the HW division - won't happen.


----------



## louisg (Oct 16, 2013)

Seems like Fury is above him in the WBA rankings now. Hatton just needs to get him a fight any fight to keep him active.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

louisg said:


> Seems like Fury is above him in the WBA rankings now. Hatton just needs to get him a fight any fight to keep him active.


Wow. It gets shitter!


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Fury was named mandatory on behalf of the WBO and WBA quite some time ago, while the WBA sorted their drama with Chagaev/Oquendo/Browne etc. Effectively, Fury being named ahead of Browne/Oquendo in the ratings doesn't mean anything, except that Klitschko won't have to face a WBA mandatory any time soon.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Now that the WBA looks to have sorted out the mandatory I would expect Browne to be back in the ring within 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Now that the WBA looks to have sorted out the mandatory I would expect Browne to be back in the ring within 4 to 6 weeks.


Doing what? Defending his Commonwealth title? Or a keep busy / win easy fight?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Doing what? Defending his Commonwealth title? Or a keep busy / win easy fight?


I think he needs to do both, I've been saying all along he should have been fighting instead of sitting on the sidelines, getting stale and not earning.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think he needs to do both, I've been saying all along he should have been fighting instead of sitting on the sidelines, getting stale and not earning.


Under WBA rules, he would have lost his mandatory position.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Under WBA rules, he would have lost his mandatory position.


Look where he is now, broke, at least third in line for that fight and nine months out of the ring!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Under WBA rules, he would have lost his mandatory position.


A world title shot obviously outweighs the value of Browne's Commonwealth title. But how much longer has he got to defend it before it becomes vacant again? It has already been 14 months plus and plainly he has no intention of defending it any time soon.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Look where he is now, broke, at least third in line for that fight and nine months out of the ring!


How do you know he is broke? Are you his financial advisor?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> How do you know he is broke? Are you his financial advisor?


No need to get cute, kid, he responded to John H that he couldn't afford to get over and watch the Chag. fight in Germany. Not exactly the sign of opulence, is it now?


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

DBerry said:


> No need to get cute, kid, he responded to John H that he couldn't afford to get over and watch the Chag. fight in Germany. Not exactly the sign of opulence, is it now?


How many of us could afford to? Regardless, the other poster seems to point out that he'd lose his mandatory spot if he boxed. Seems like he's been caught up in boxing politics.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> How many of us could afford to? Regardless, the other poster seems to point out that he'd lose his mandatory spot if he boxed. Seems like he's been caught up in boxing politics.


Poor guy was caught between a rock and a hard place, Browne just loves to fight, that's probably the most frustrating thing for him.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Tricky to find a keep busy opponent in 4-6 weeks that isn't going to lose Lucas credibility fighting....


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Tricky to find a keep busy opponent in 4-6 weeks that isn't going to lose Lucas credibility fighting....


 Leapai. Easy,stay busy fight knock off a bit of rust.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Leapai. Easy,stay busy fight knock off a bit of rust.


Yeah I think that's a good call.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a good domestic main event that would put food on the table for a while.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I have always been against a fight Vs Leapai, as I thought (still do) that it wouldn't enhance Browne's standing, however it is now a viable option for getting some rust off and earning some decent $$$$.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> So when the fuck am I actually going to fight for this title??? https://t.co/wr8UDOsZGQ
> 
> - Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) July 8, 2015


For those without FB, the link is to this -

*Heavyweight Boxing*

Chagaev-Pianeta winner faces two mandatories

The winner of Saturdayâ€™ WBA heavyweight championship clash between defending champion Ruslan Chagaev and challenger Francesco Pianeta will not have much time to rest on his laurels. The World Boxing Association (WBA) has already laid out the follow-up program for the world champion. Since Chagaev-Pianeta a voluntary defense, the winner must make two consecutive mandatory defenses. First, within 120 days of July 11, the winner must face Fres Oquendo, who Chagaev defeated by majority decision a year ago in Grozny. The winner of the clash with Oquendo then must face Lucas Browne, the official mandatory challenger. Chagaev stated, â€œIâ€™ll fight anyone who is put in front of me. I donâ€™t care who is facing me â€" whether itâ€™s Pianeta, Oquendo, Browne, Deontay "The Bronze Bomber" Wilder, Tyson Fury or Klitschko.â€


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lucas Browne's promoter Ricky Hatton has blocked him on twitter!!

You could not make this shite up, time for Lucas to look elsewhere...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Lucas Browne's promoter Ricky Hatton has blocked him on twitter!!
> 
> You could not make this shite up, time for Lucas to look elsewhere...


Apparently got sick of Lucas retweeting all his fans griefing Hatton for not getting Lucas fights.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Lucas Browne's promoter Ricky Hatton has blocked him on twitter!!
> 
> You could not make this shite up, time for Lucas to look elsewhere...


Can't say I blame him. One look at Browne's twitter feed and it appears he's endorsing the know it all dickheads, that in fact, know nothing. Do you think Eddie Hearn, Al Haymon etc would allow that shit?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Lucas Browne offers to help Fury beat Klitchko.

http://www.boxingscene.com/browne-offers-help-fury-beat-wladimir-klitschko--93275


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Lucas Browne's promoter Ricky Hatton has blocked him on twitter!!
> 
> You could not make this shite up, time for Lucas to look elsewhere...


Stop complaining.

Move on then.

Bet you and Lucas still find something to sook about though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Unbelievable really.

Ricky Hatton has managed to manouvere somebody as limited as lucas browne into top 5 rankings with 3 orgs and browne is still moaning.

He could get him a fight tomorrow probaly.but it isn't that simple is it,does lucas want to fight at world level,because this will be his only shot.as soon as he losses he will slip down the ladder.he may continue to get bouts around fringe level,yes.but to actually compete for a belt (even a joke one like the WBA regular) just isn't going to come along often for someone like browne.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Hatton hanging onto Browne, not going to let anyone buy him out of the 2 years left on the contract. Holding out for his payday from the WBA shot.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Stop complaining.
> 
> Move on then.
> 
> Bet you and Lucas still find something to sook about though.


Everytime you post you remind of an old saying -

*"It is better to say nothing and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and confirm it"*


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Unbelievable really.
> 
> Ricky Hatton has managed to manouvere somebody as limited as lucas browne into top 5 rankings with 3 orgs and browne is still moaning.
> 
> He could get him a fight tomorrow probaly.but it isn't that simple is it,does lucas want to fight at world level,because this will be his only shot.as soon as he losses he will slip down the ladder.he may continue to get bouts around fringe level,yes.*but to actually compete for a belt (even a joke one like the WBA regular) just isn't going to come along often for someone like browne.*


Don't think he's likely to get a shot at Wilder?


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Everytime you post you remind of an old saying -
> 
> *"It is better to say nothing and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and confirm it"*


It is unanimous you are the only fool here.

You simply have no idea.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Browne Retweets every single tweet he receives. Am surprised twitter hasn't blocked him for spamming. It is insane.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Browne Retweets every single tweet he receives. Am surprised twitter hasn't blocked him for spamming. It is insane.


Plainly bored shitless cause he can't get a fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Don't think he's likely to get a shot at Wilder?


I hope so.after the molina bout i wouldn't be suprised.

Id be cheering on lucas in that.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Unbelievable really.
> 
> Ricky Hatton has managed to manouvere somebody as limited as lucas browne into top 5 rankings with 3 orgs and browne is still moaning.
> 
> He could get him a fight tomorrow probaly.but it isn't that simple is it,does lucas want to fight at world level,because this will be his only shot.as soon as he losses he will slip down the ladder.he may continue to get bouts around fringe level,yes.but to actually compete for a belt (even a joke one like the WBA regular) just isn't going to come along often for someone like browne.


This!!!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> It is unanimous you are the only fool here.
> 
> You simply have no idea.


Explain it to me then charlie big bollocks.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks like Hatton has put his foot down - Browne now saying
"Just for the record, I'm good with @HitmanHatton I've got my title shot, I just need to stay focussed and patient. So please lay off yeah"

He's just a fighter who wants to fight and is frustrated by 7 months off, but if it was up to him he'd fight anybody and just slip down to an average gatekeeper level without getting a shot. He has to fight a bum then wait for the WBA shot, end of story.

Wilder was always going to fight a Haymon fighter, so Arreola, Szpilka or Tarver. Browne never had a chance


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Explain it to me then charlie big bollocks.


You're too ignorant.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> You're too ignorant.


Ah I see.

The old, _"let's call a poster out, then when asked to explain deflect it as I don't have a fucking clue" _line.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Chagaev destroyed Pianeta round 1.

Didnt see that happening.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Didn't think Chaegev would blast him out like that. Apparently Chaegev just walked through him with zero respect for his power.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@JohnH and @MANLYSUX Sort your crap out fellas so I don't have to (Gulag). Manly, there's a post that explains the rules.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder just officially decided Chagaev is not worthy.:deal


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*JohnH* and @*MANLYSUX* Sort your crap out fellas so I don't have to (Gulag). Manly, there's a post that explains the rules.


No problem.

Was a waste of time anyway.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Chagaev may be more trouble to the other top 10 than they previously thought. Time will tell.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Chagaev destroyed Pianeta round 1.
> 
> Didnt see that happening.


Video of Chagaev vs Pianeta >>>

http://www.boxing.com/ruslan_chagaev_vs._francesco_pianeta.html


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @JohnH and @MANLYSUX Sort your crap out fellas so I don't have to (Gulag). Manly, there's a post that explains the rules.


I've put the muppet on ignore.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

JohnH said:


> I've put the muppet on ignore.


muppet?

really?

c'mon, grow up dude.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Which boxers can beat Ruslan?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Which boxers can beat Ruslan?


Pianeta came out very timid in that fight and Chag jumped him.

Dont think Quendo or Browne will be so easy to walk through.

Still think Chag will beat both but doubt it will be a one sided drubbing.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Got news said:


> Pianeta came out very timid in that fight and Chag jumped him.
> 
> Dont think Quendo or Browne will be so easy to walk through.
> 
> Still think Chag will beat both but doubt it will be a one sided drubbing.


Nobody is saying that.

You didn't even answer the question.

Who can beat him?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Pianeta came out very timid in that fight and Chag jumped him.
> 
> Dont think Quendo or Browne will be so easy to walk through.
> 
> Still think Chag will beat both but doubt it will be a one sided drubbing.


Let's hope for Browne's sake Chaegev's Oquendo rematch comes and goes without too much delay and further controversy.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Nobody is saying that.
> 
> You didn't even answer the question.
> 
> Who can beat him?


I would tip all these guys beat Chag - Both Klitschko's, Povetkin, Fury, Pulev, Wilder & Thompson

These guys might have a 50/50 or 40/60 chance as well - Ustinov, Glaskov, Tarver, Jennings, Joshua.

These guys have punchers chance or 30/70 - Browne, Parker, Scott


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Pianeta didn't want to be there. I wouldn't read too much into it personally. Oquendo will answer more questions about where Chagaev currently is.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> Pianeta didn't want to be there. I wouldn't read too much into it personally. Oquendo will answer more questions about where Chagaev currently is.


Pianeta's interest waned quickly when he felt Chaegev's power about a minute in.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> Pianeta didn't want to be there. I wouldn't read too much into it personally. Oquendo will answer more questions about where Chagaev currently is.


Agreed. This wasn't a brilliant heavyweight fight even if it was domestic level. A one sided stoppage? Yes it was, an impressive dominatio? Ok, it sort of was. A world level heavyweight fight? Pfft, really!? Any wonder the world heavyweight scene is like it is. A world heavyweight title fight!? Fuck off that was worthy, I've seen better looking Aussie STATE title fights more entertaining and technically impressive than that shit.

A question asked by one poster on here is "what heavyweight could beat Chag?" My response would be "what world level middle weight couldn't?"


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

To be fair pianeta and Chagaev are 2 fairly skilled boxers for the current heavy division.

Yes chag is a long past his best and pianeta isn't world class,but they would put up a better showing than a lot of the limited out of shape heavys you see today.

Pianeta just got caught and didn't recover.it can happen to anyone in the division,it's no disgrace.he went and took on wlad so he isn't going to be intimidated by this version of Chagaev.shame as it is a good match up for a godawful belt.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> My response would be "what world level middle weight couldn't?"


Nobody?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*BROWNE RELINQUISHES COMMONWEALTh CROWN.*

Posted: July 14, 2015 in Uncategorized

AUSTRALIAâ€™S Lucas â€œBig Daddyâ€ Browne has relinquished his Commonwealth heavyweight title with immediate effect.

Browne became the first fighter from Down Under to hold the crown in 122 years when he stopped Canadaâ€™s Eric Bahoeli in April 2014

But he has now decided to give it up in order to pursue other titles.

â€œHolding the Commonwealth title was a huge honour for me and I do not relinquish the belt easily,â€ Browne said.

â€œHowever, Iâ€™m currently the mandatory challenger to Ruslan Chagaevâ€™s WBA heavyweight title and that is now my focus.

â€œI am on the verge of becoming Australiaâ€™s first ever heavyweight world champion and I cannot wait to win that in the near futureâ€.

Browneâ€™s manager Matt Clark continued: â€œLucas has accomplished something that will go down in Australian boxing folklore. We are relinquishing the title to keep it active and allow

â€œBig Daddyâ€ to focus on securing the world title.

â€œWe didnâ€™t want to hold up the Commonwealth belt and Lucas is relinquishing it to allow for activity. We sincerely thank the Commonwealth Boxing Council for all their supportâ€.

http://msboxingworld.com/2015/07/14/bigdaddybrowne1-relinquishes-commonwealt-crown-hitmanhatton/


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

:-(

Bad move IMO.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Wouldn't the Comm belt entice other guys to fight Lucas? Seems silly too me but I suppose Ippy knows what he's doing.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Wouldn't the Comm belt entice other guys to fight Lucas? Seems silly too me *but I suppose Ippy knows what he's doing.*


Or maybe he doesn't. :conf:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

PIRA said:


> :-(
> 
> Bad move IMO.


Not sure how much choice Browne had in keeping the Commonwealth title?

He hadn't defended it for 14 months, and counting, and apparently under WBA rules he could have lost his mandatory world title position - and a likely fight against Chaegev - if he did defend the Commonwealth title.

So if Browne is to bide his time for his chance at the WBA title - as appears likely - he still has to wait until Chaegev gets Oquino out of the way and then has sufficient recovery time to fight Browne.

So even if Browne had wanted to defend his Commonwealth title he probably couldn't have done it until about the end of the year. By which time he wouldn't have defended it for about 20 months, and in all likelihood would have been stripped of it anyway.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Should be only two obstacles remaining now. Chaegev getting Oquendo out of the way (again) and Browne's thumb healing.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> @hughiefury wants @bigdaddybrowne1 for Oct 24th. Can we make it big Lucas? Big stage" big night" big fights!!
> 
> - peter fury. (@peterfury) August 17, 2015


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> > @hughiefury wants @bigdaddybrowne1 for Oct 24th. Can we make it big Lucas? Big stage" big night" big fights!!
> >
> > â€" peter fury. (@peterfury) August 17, 2015


Keep hearing Hughie Fury's name being associated with Wilder. Bit of an ongoing saga there from what I've seen.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I think Hughie (well his team at least) are just trying to keep him relevant. Lot's of talk in the uk about his cousin (obvs) but then there's Joshua & Dillian Whyte too. Thing is Peter Fury has already said that Hughie will have 2 more fights this year (Oct & Nov) then 6 fights next year.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Wilder to face Johann Dauhupas next.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

JohnH said:


> > @hughiefury wants @bigdaddybrowne1 for Oct 24th. Can we make it big Lucas? Big stage" big night" big fights!!
> >
> > - peter fury. (@peterfury) August 17, 2015


Sounds like Peter Fury talking it up. He knows that there's barely enough time for LBs thumb to come good and to get a solid camp in. That's if there's no complications with the injury as well.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Finally some progress regarding Chagaev vs Oquendo by the look of things >>>

According to Oquendoâ€™s representative Thomas Tsatas, the fight could now happen * in the next two months *, with the winner then set to immediately be pitched in against mandatory Lucas â€˜Big Daddyâ€™ Browne in early 2016.

â€œNegotiations between Chagaev and Oquendo are ongoing, but they are going well,â€ Tsatas exclusively told World Boxing News.

â€œJohn Wirt is negotiating with Timur Dugazaev who has been very accommodating and an agreement should be reached this week.

â€œWe have a date of * October 17th *in mind in Germany and It will be for the WBA 'regular' Championship. The winner will fight Lucas Browne thereafter.â€

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2015...-agreement-possible-this-week-october-17-eyed


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Finally some progress regarding Chagaev vs Oquendo by the look of things >>>
> 
> According to Oquendo's representative Thomas Tsatas, the fight could now happen * in the next two months *, with the winner then set to immediately be pitched in against mandatory Lucas 'Big Daddy' Browne in early 2016.
> 
> ...


 This has now been confirmed by Chagaev's promoter.

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=95532



> >>>Click Here For Tons of More Breaking Boxing News, Articles and Insider Information<<<
> 
> By Yuri Tarantin
> 
> ...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Long wait for Browne for his title shot but it looks like early 2016. 

I'm hearing hes fighting in France November in another stay busy fight.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Long wait for Browne for his title shot but it looks like early 2016.
> 
> I'm hearing hes fighting in France November in another stay busy fight.


A stay busy in France seems a bit left field. Why there? If its not an opportunity fight against a big name or fighting on a big exposure card. I'm happy he'll fight again before the title shot. Ideally it would be a tough fight to prep him but that's too risky on the title shot.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*LUCAS BROWNE: â€œI WANT TO KNOCK WILDERâ€™S HEAD OFF HIS SHOULDERS AND TAKE THAT BELT!â€*

http://instantboxing.com/lucas-brow...rs-head-off-his-shoulders-and-take-that-belt/


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Long wait for Browne for his title shot but it looks like early 2016.
> 
> I'm hearing hes fighting in France November in another stay busy fight.


Browne is fighting in France? Really?

What's the source for that mate?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Browne is fighting in France? Really?
> 
> What's the source for that mate?


No source mate, just some goss...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Might be something in it @Got news



> @JohnHoolan @bigdaddybrowne1 @HattonBoxingTV Nothing confirmed at this stage mate. Working on a couple of things. Hopefully some info soon.
> 
> - Matt Clark (@MattClarkBoxing) September 10, 2015


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Im hearing Fres is out injured so Big Daddy up next!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Im hearing Fres is out injured so Big Daddy up next!


With an expectation of Lucas keeping the fight date Oquendo had?


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Would Lucas say yes on 2 weeks notice?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> With an expectation of Lucas keeping the fight date Oquendo had?


No mate. Browne is mandatory so that means both sides need to come to agreement or it goes to purse bids.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

This from Fat Dan Rafael makes it sound like there is still a decision to be made by the WBA

Heavyweight Fres Oquendo suffered a shoulder injury during a recent sparring session at his Chicago training camp, forcing him to withdraw from his rematch against secondary titleholder Ruslan Chagaev.

They were due to meet on Oct. 17 at Sparkassen Arena in Kiel, Germany, but with Oquendo pulling out so close to the date of the fight the card has been called off.

"He injured his shoulder sparring, which has been confirmed by an MRI," Square Ring CEO John Wirt, Oquendo's co-promoter with Bobby Hitz, told ESPN.com on Tuesday.

"Technically, (it is) a likely anterior labral tear. I haven't heard yet how long he's going to be out, but I have been hearing that surgery may be required. It's really unfortunate because he was in fantastic shape and we were a little over a week from flying to Germany."

In June 2014, Oquendo traveled to Grozny, Russia, and lost a majority decision to Chagaev for a vacant secondary title. Wladimir Klitschko is the recognized world champion.

Oquendo had a rematch clause in the contract but Chagaev's team attempted to set up another title defense first. It got even uglier as Oquendo claimed he was not paid for the fight and the Chagaev team claimed Oquendo failed a drug test.

Oquendo's team sued in United States federal court to force the rematch and won an injunction to stop Chagaev from defending the belt against anyone other than Oquendo.

Ultimately, the sides made a deal under which Chagaev (34-2-1, 21 KOs), 36, a native of Uzbekistan living in Germany, was allowed to defend against Francesco Pianeta -- as long as the winner agreed to fight Oquendo (37-8, 24 KOs), 42, next. Chagaev knocked out Pianeta in the first round on July 11 in Magdeburg, Germany.

The Chagaev-Oquendo winner was to next fight Australian mandatory contender Lucas Browne.

Now it remains to be seen if and when Chagaev-Oquendo will be rescheduled. It will depend on how long Oquendo is going to be out of action. The court might also have a say in whether Chagaev can move on to another defense before facing Oquendo again.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

It would suck to be Hatton/ Browne if they have to wait again.


----------

